

How we built News.me, a social news reader for iPad - evanw
http://www.borthwick.com/weblog/2011/02/21/news-me/

======
jkaljundi
Just curious, how many are willing to pay in times of free apps and sites like
Flipboard, Pulse, Taptu, Utopic.me, XYDO etc?

~~~
jamesshamenski
I'd pay to have an easy to ingest river of what my friends have in their
stream. When i use flipboard, I see a few too many articles that I've already
looked at on my other devices.

BTW - I'd like to see the idea of reading my friends river of stories
implemented with instapaper.

------
shafqat
Interesting story for those of you on HN who have seen my startup (NewsCred)
go through a bunch of pivots. We are now licensing and powering a lot of the
premium content on the app!

------
genystartup
Nice idea, keen to see how this catches on. The idea of charging money for
people's twitter feeds (which is free) is one that might throw people off
though.

------
nizm
Seems like a copy of Tweet Mag App <http://tweetmagapp.com/>

